# Protank Mini 2 Coil Rebuild Help



## Wca (8/5/14)

Hi Guys.

Is it possible to rebuild a protank mini 2 coil with Nichrome 0.12 wire?
I bought it a while back but havint used it yet.


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

hi @Wca 

im sure @BhavZ will respond soon 

i dont have any experience with Nichrome wire so i cant assist there

i do however know that all coils can be rebuilt, and rebuilt 100 X better than what they are


----------



## Xhale (8/5/14)

that wire is too thin I would guess. I've only used (as minimum) 0.2mm at a pinch, and 4 wraps gave me about 1.8ohms which is going to be so-so depending on if you have mech or a vv/vw device.
Personally, rebuilding the coils are easy, but it is better to start with the right wire, else it isnt going to be a very satisfying end result

btw, whats the convention here....mm or AWG?


----------



## Wca (8/5/14)

I have rebuilt with kanthal no problem,
Its 0.12mm
its 0.098ohm per mm. 
that is all the detail I know about it.
I use a kangerteach evod vv battery.


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Vern said:


> that wire is too thin I would guess. I've only used (as minimum) 0.2mm at a pinch, and 4 wraps gave me about 1.8ohms which is going to be so-so depending on if you have mech or a vv/vw device.
> Personally, rebuilding the coils are easy, but it is better to start with the right wire, else it isnt going to be a very satisfying end result
> 
> btw, whats the convention here....mm or AWG?


We use AWG (gauge).


----------



## Xhale (8/5/14)

Wca said:


> I have rebuilt with kanthal no problem,
> Its 0.12mm
> its 0.098ohm per mm.
> that is all the detail I know about it.
> I use a kangerteach evod vv battery.


so about 1 ohm/cm give or take
the legs on the coil will be about 2cm or so combined, plus the wraps around the wick. It wont be successful to be honest

you could try doubling it up, like, fold a piece over on itself and twist it, and then use that resulting section as if it was a single piece of thicker wire, but the end result will be variable and most likely not the same as if you had the right thickness to begin with
sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

@Riaz

im thinking about doing a rebuild of my protank 3 coil...
but its a dual coil... so do i need to make two coils, or can i just do a micro coil...

what do i need to do this

thanks


----------



## Xhale (8/5/14)

Matthee said:


> We use AWG (gauge).


I'm about to get very confused I can tell I'll try stay out of rebuilding threads until I can do the conversion in my head then
so, AMERICAN wire gauge, got it hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Here is a conversion table. Seems 0.12 is about 8 gauge, which is way too thick to build with.


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> @Riaz
> 
> im thinking about doing a rebuild of my protank 3 coil...
> but its a dual coil... so do i need to make two coils, or can i just do a micro coil...
> ...


Am not sure if rebuild of the protank 3 has featured here yet. Maybe Google and YouTube can help.


----------



## Xhale (8/5/14)

@Matthee I think you used some inches there...its around 37awg according to your chart.
Anyway, I dont mind what is used, not for me to decide, just as long as I know when someone writes 28 they mean 28awg and not 0.28mm


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Am not sure if rebuild of the protank 3 has featured here yet. Maybe Google and YouTube can help.


i only found a vid of a guy doing 1 coil

|
_"My Kanger Protank 3 with a 1.2 Ohm Microcoil at 7 Watts on the DNA 20 Mod!
Flavour and Vapor production are better than the factory coil 
9 wraps with 28G Kanthal on a 1.5mm drill bit"_

since i might actually build a nuclear bomb if i attempt this, i just wanna know if these seems correct ?
or should i try a diff gauge or diff size drill or diff amount of wraps ect


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

1.5mm ID (inner diameter) is the most common that is used.
the other stats are also very common, so you should be fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

Vern said:


> @Matthee I think you used some inches there...its around 37awg according to your chart.
> Anyway, I dont mind what is used, not for me to decide, just as long as I know when someone writes 28 they mean 28awg and not 0.28mm


Oops, of course, my bad. Yes, 37 g is too thin to use. This is the notation commonly used here - e.g. 28 g.


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i only found a vid of a guy doing 1 coil
> 
> |
> _"My Kanger Protank 3 with a 1.2 Ohm Microcoil at 7 Watts on the DNA 20 Mod!
> ...


Single coil on there should be fine. Have seen many building single coils for the Nautilus and the Aerotank, which are both dual coil atomizers.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

cool, and the single coil rebuild is better that the dual coil ?


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

tried kanthal 35 gauge a little while ago and i have to say the wire is too thin and springy to work with. even when i twisted it, it kept springing out of shape and working with it was a serious serious pain in the tush. any chance you have a cordless drill or somesuch, because then you can try twisting a few strands together to make it more workable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> cool, and the single coil rebuild is better that the dual coil ?



my protank coil rebuild still outperforms most stock tank dual coils, even the nautilus

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (8/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Am not sure if rebuild of the protank 3 has featured here yet. Maybe Google and YouTube can help.



If memory serves me...... one or more of the forumites posted a PT3 dual coil rebuild. I remember them using a piece of silica wick to seperate the 2 coils as well.


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> cool, and the single coil rebuild is better that the dual coil ?


Oh, I have no idea - I think it is just more possible.


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

ok, im off to VK now-----if i dont post tomorrow, it means i blew myself up tonight hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

RezaD said:


> If memory serves me...... one or more of the forumites posted a PT3 dual coil rebuild. I remember them using a piece of silica wick to seperate the 2 coils as well.


That tickles the old memory - now we just have to find it!


----------



## RezaD (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> cool, and the single coil rebuild is better that the dual coil ?



I would say a equivalent ohm single coil is close enough and a lot simpler. Not that I would not attempt dual coils as I just have to know to compare...


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok, im off to VK now-----if i dont post tomorrow, it means i blew myself up tonight hehe


make sure you have an ohms meter!


----------



## RezaD (8/5/14)

37 AWG resistance is too high. You'll get like 2 wraps or something and you will already be over 2 Ohms. On that gauge you will have to do triple twisted on a drill. 

The ideal gauge Kanthal for Pt2 mini rebuilds is 30 gauge in my opinion. 6-8 spread wraps. Not too fond of micro-coils in clearos. They gunk up very quickly. Hell I can gunk up dual micro-coils in one day on my dripper (10-15ml)....


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

37g is way too high for a decent build.

34g is the most I would say you can go and even that is a bit much.

Nichrome does not have as long a lifespan as kanthal and kanthal is a lot more malleable and forgiving when wrapping coils.

Dual coil in a evod cup is possible but the problem with that is that it is a once off build as you cant rewick it. 

Single coil is best and I found that going up to a 2mm ID is also quite nice.

I have built a single chimney coil in the evod cup that gives great throat hit but flavour is somewhat muted (as is the design of the chimney coil). both single micro and chimney can be rewicked without hassle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

